# Cannondale CRASH



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

My buddy crashed his Cannondale CAAD 8.

He called the LBS & they said to bring it in...they might be able to help out.

Does Cannondale have a crash replacement program? I didnt believe one exists.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Ouch, it hurts just looking at that. I hope your buddy is okay. Yes Cannondale has a frame exchange program. I forgot what the discount is. But your LBS can tell you.

http://www.cannondale.com/faq

See #8.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

parity said:


> Ouch, it hurts just looking at that. I hope your buddy is okay. Yes Cannondale has a frame exchange program. I forgot what the discount is. But your LBS can tell you.
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/faq
> 
> See #8.


thanks.

he is ok. but 'ok' with a broken fibula, 14 stitches and a few miles or road rash.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

agreed hurts to look at even more since I ride that exact same frame and wheel set...hope things work out..maybe a new caad 10 in his future...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

MTBer4life said:


> agreI ride that exact same frame and wheel set...


interesting. it is a shame. it is/was a killer looking frame.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Frame trade in program amounts to 20% off the retail price of a brand new frameset. Please take note that Cannondale does not sell all of its framesets. Usually, the company only makes available the top tier framesets.

Hope your friend fared through the crash unscathed. Sorry to hear that this has happened. A brushed aluminum CAAD is not easily replaced. 

CHL


----------



## trickle (Jun 3, 2011)

That'll buff right out.. right?

Glad your buddy is otherwise ok, shame about that frame. Care to share how/what happened? Looks like a solid front on hit!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I got my crashed frame replaced with a complete new bike at a 30% discount last year. My LBS was able to negotiate such deal with Cannondale.

BTW.
That is some serious damage to the CAAD8. How did it happen?


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, now thats a Crank-an-fail 

Sorry to hear that... I think brushed Aluminum is an amazing look... I want to get a Niner in Brushed aluminum one day.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## huygensd (Aug 3, 2011)

I bought my 2009 Synapse carbon 6 frame (fork not included) used and rode it for around 1,000 mi and crashed, will C'dale give me a discount for a new frameset (fork too)?


----------

